# My first vivarium



## JadeStudio (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello to all
This is my 1st vivarium 



http://s10.postimg.org/r4kli4ck9/net.jpg

still missing some plants.
bromelia,baby tears 

The picture is not very good but i will make some better later.

I read a lot about terrarium/vivariums. I saw a variety of construction and setup.
this is my first attempt for something nice and stable.
i Made this like a weak ago, and for now everything looking promising.
My idea is to used to it and finally after 1 or 2 months to buy some frogs.


Terrarium - 45x45x60 sm
Fogger (i don`t like the small bottle)
Cpu fan
external filter(canister) 500-600 l/h
lighting 2x 26w UV-B light bulbs
led RGB strip for "moonlight" 
thermometer
Humidity Meter

my parameters are 
day: temp: 28-30c (summer time)
hum: 70-80%

night: temp: 26-28c
hum: 70-80%

i managed to keep it stable using timers.

this is my setup 


https://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2015/07/29/3d.jpg

but i have some questions for that.
1. What do you think about the drainage and water circulation?
do you think the setup is good enough for proper water circulation and filtration. 
2 what kind of plants/small animals i can use for the water area ?

this is for now 
thanks in advance


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the setup looks pretty good. One thing that I noticed is that you said you keep it between 28-30° C. Thats around 82-86° F which is way too hot for frogs IMO. I think you'd want 80° to be the hottest that it gets, I keep most of my tanks in the mid 70's. As for drainage someone else will have to chime in on that because I don't have much experience with external filters and water features. 
For inhabitants you could probably keep a group of Ranitomeya in there but it looks like you'll need some more hides and usable vertical space if you were to go the Ranitomeya route. I always like the look of a custom background as opposed to the exo terra ones, so that could be an option to consider as well.


----------



## JadeStudio (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips .
for the bg. actually because it is my firs viv. I decided not to try making a new bg. 
This will be my next step,making couple of those just for training.
But basically i`m on the same page like you.I don`t like the stock bg to. 

For the vertical spaces, you are completely right and i will try to make some interesting branches and composition.

For the temperature 
Because here in Sofia average summer temperature is between 89-95 F. 
and i`m from those small percentage of people who don`t like A/C .

Maybe i have to consider making some cooler with Peltier element.
hm.

i will be happy for more comments on my viv. 
And again thanks a lot!!!

some better pictures

Photos


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice pictures.

Good to see that your testing the tank first instead of immediately putting animals in it 
For the heat, maybe switch off one of the lightbulbs (if possible) or put in an extra cpu fan so the air(and heat) can circulate.

Anyway its a good start  any idea what animals you want in the future?


----------



## JadeStudio (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for that.
Actually lately i consider buying a Led Bulbs to reduce that heat, but there is only 1 brand available here, some "china made" one.
I`m not so sure it will work for the plants but i will try it.
it is 1200 lum but i don`t think it has uv-b 

or if you guys have some experience with Jungle Led
Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile
you can give some advice here too 

and for the species i`m considering 
1. dart frog 
or 
2. American Green tree frog
or 
3. red eye tree frog 
maximum pair.

my main concern is the parameters. 
If i manage to make automated close cycle with proper humid. and temperature then i will start think buying a animal. 
i have to be sure that i know what i`m doing


----------



## JadeStudio (Jul 28, 2015)

I took notes for that you told me.
And actually i made my own bg. so this is the result 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=42B31F5AA85D4D6B!45358&authkey=!AEkskWq0VjCp5BM&ithint=folder%2cjpg

changes i made 
i remove all the gravel and replace with false bottom 
i have the external pump tubing there so i kept the filtration 
i add circulation pump, for the water dripping from wood pieces.
Removed the soil and change it with eco earth (coconut fiber) 
I hope the fiber substrat will be ok. for the plants?
and add ltl bit more new small plants 
add 75% glass top


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

it looks awesome, i really like the it it definitely payed off when compared to the first pic you posted
whats the plant on the ground with the small round leaves?
and did you drill some extra holes for the external filter? im thinking of installing one because i see dark times ahead with the internal pump i have at the moment


----------



## JadeStudio (Jul 28, 2015)

thanks a lot

I actually cut the back of the foam just enough to put the tubing .That is how i manage to put tubing without drilling or losing space. 
and the plant is 
Soleirolia soleirolii (Baby's Tears)

and ik finally decided! This will be home of a pair Agalychnis callidryas


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

JadeStudio said:


> thanks a lot
> 
> I actually cut the back of the foam just enough to put the tubing .That is how i manage to put tubing without drilling or losing space.
> and the plant is
> ...


oh that plant comes from Italy:O so i guess it will not end up in my tank since im looking for a south American vegetation (probably with exception to moss and mushrooms).

those frogs look gorgeous:O do you know if they jump a lot and if they can swim?

EDIT: where did you route in the tubes for the external filter?


----------



## JadeStudio (Jul 28, 2015)

my general Setup 



Dripping tubing



XPS Fibran Cutting



External filter setup 



pretty much this is it 

And the result


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's great! I love it. You're background turned out very nice.


----------



## JadeStudio (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi to all
I will use the same topic, just to show you guys some updates.
and some other question for my new dart viv.


1y. update 
with tree RETF 


















































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

and my new vivarium working for about a month, with some Isopods inside.
The day after tomorrow i`m getting tree "leucomelas"
so my question here is:

Do i really need water bowl? 

I mean ,in my other vivarium, even if i do have water feature inside, my frogs never go there.
i just keeping the humidity very high all the time .

so i wondering, can i care for the frogs without having a water bowl inside?

here is the new viv.



























thanks in advance.


----------

